# Where can I find the score for Rachmaninoff's Rhapsody?



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a place where I can download (free) the complete score of Rachmaninoff's _Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_?

I tried the Petrucci library, but it said something about a pending copyright issue; I'm hoping that's an error, and that the score can be found elsewhere.


----------



## Kuntster (Jun 8, 2009)

not sure that you'll get that for free. I remember a professor of mine telling me that copyrights are effective maybe 57 years after death and of any descendants. That's why 20th century music is so much more expensive.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Kuntster.


----------

